# Toy poodle teeth



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Not particularly for this but I do know sometimes teeth tend to take a bit longer for the little ones. Sometimes milk teeth even come in later for the littles, that I could understand it taking them a bit longer to fall out.


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. So it doesn’t matter she has two rows of teeth, milk and adult teeth? That’s good. Maybe we’ll wait a little bit longer. I am just worried she’ll have crooked teeth because of it.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I’d wait a week or two then check in again with your vet if they’re still there.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My toy boy Leonard, had retained 13 baby teeth 10 incisors and 3 canine teeth, we waited and waited whilst I played tug games and gave plenty of chews but in end the 10 incisors had to be extracted the canines were just pulled out when Lenny was 8 1/2 months old, I did it in conjunction with his neuter so that he would only have to be anesthetized once. Leaving the incisors would have ruined Lenny's adult teeth, the retained baby teeth would have damaged the roots of his adult teeth.

Basically I tried to encourage the teeth to loosen with tug games and chews, went to my vet every few weeks for a looksey until it was determined they weren't coming out on their own.


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

twyla said:


> My toy boy Leonard, had retained 13 baby teeth 10 incisors and 3 canine teeth, we waited and waited whilst I played tug games and gave plenty of chews but in end the 10 incisors had to be extracted the canines were just pulled out when Lenny was 8 1/2 months old, I did it in conjunction with his neuter so that he would only have to be anesthetized once. Leaving the incisors would have ruined Lenny's adult teeth, the retained baby teeth would have damaged the roots of his adult teeth.
> 
> Basically I tried to encourage the teeth to loosen with tug games and chews, went to my vet every few weeks for a looksey until it was determined they weren't coming out on their own.


Thank you for your reply and sharing your story. I guess that’s exactly what I am worried about, that she will have a problem with her adult teeth because of all this. So dis his teeth turn out alright after his procedure?
The vet said she would like to do it at the same time she would be spayed, but she did not go into her first heat yet and vets like to do it few months after her first heat.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You may have to comprise, I wanted Lenny to remain intact until he was 18 months but concerns over his teeth won out. 
There is only one tooth, an incisor that is off color I hope that it the extent of the issues. But other wise they are nice, but as all small dogs there are a lot of teeth in a compact area and they need to be brushed daily.
I took pictures weekly to document the progress of his teeth, to note any changes visually. What cinched my decision was Lenny's gums became very swollen, taken regular photos helped me notice sooner.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is what they looked like


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I’m hoping our girl won’t have problems with hers. Her milk teeth haven't fully come in yet. she's got little gummies still for the bottom front. (8wks 3days)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

twyla said:


> View attachment 467785
> 
> This is what they looked like


He looks like a little shark!


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

twyla said:


> View attachment 467782
> 
> View attachment 467783
> 
> ...


So helpful, thank you. This is how my puppy’s teeth look like. I play tug with her every day but nothing has fallen out for a week.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie has 2 or 3 baby teeth that never came out so I had them removed when she was spayed. She didn’t seem to have any discomfort from it.

I would neuter your male around 15-18 months and do it at the same time.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Canines being retained is one thing, retained incisors can ruin the roots of the adult incisors


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Beckie has 2 or 3 baby teeth that never came out so I had them removed when she was spayed. She didn’t seem to have any discomfort from it.
> 
> I would neuter your male around 15-18 months and do it at the same time.


My dog is a female 7 and half months old. Can I wait that long?


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

twyla said:


> Canines being retained is one thing, retained incisors can ruin the roots of the adult incisors


Her milk incisors are still in and so are the adult incisors. I don’t think they look crooked yet, but I am worried. Are the milk teeth the front row or the back row if she has both?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My boy's baby incisors were in the front, I brought my boy to a veterinary dentist to be sure. That many retained teeth isn't normal. Being crooked isn't an issue in pets but ruining the adult teeth as in damaging the roots of the adult teeth, which means they will eventually end up losing those adult teeth, the possibility of abscessing is there.
I had a running dialog with my vet, so I understood what the repercussions were.
Maybe it's not a big deal but over crowding in toy dogs mouths does lead to tooth loss if not care for, the smaller the toy dog the more likely it is.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovemytoypoodle said:


> My dog is a female 7 and half months old. Can I wait that long?


I would ask my vet.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

As always consult your vet, I went back to my vet for a looksey many times basically every week or so for about 6 weeks before we decided it was best not to wait.


----------



## Lovemytoypoodle (Jan 15, 2020)

twyla said:


> My boy's baby incisors were in the front, I brought my boy to a veterinary dentist to be sure. That many retained teeth isn't normal. Being crooked isn't an issue in pets but ruining the adult teeth as in damaging the roots of the adult teeth, which means they will eventually end up losing those adult teeth, the possibility of abscessing is there.
> I had a running dialog with my vet, so I understood what the repercussions were.
> Maybe it's not a big deal but over crowding in toy dogs mouths does lead to tooth loss if not care for, the smaller the toy dog the more likely it is.


Yes, I understand. It can lead to complications. I have booked her in, vet will see her next week. They will assess and if they need to take them out they can do it on the same date. They have seen her via web 1 month ago, because of lockdown our vet clinic was closed to public and all the appointments were viac internet, which makes it difficult as they haven’t seen here. I hope everything will be ok. I think I will tell them to remove it, rather than wait. The only problem is the general anastetic. Is it very bad for small dogs like that?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I worry because of their size how well they will recoup from anesthetic. Having blood tests prior to gauge your dogs health is a good idea. The best idea is to discuss all your concerns with your vet.


----------

